# Stickbaits...



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Anyone else use Stickbaits like Senkos or Tiki Stiks? I caught a few smallies on them last year, and there is a great one-page article on them in the new Field and Stream magazine.

So far I have only just begun to experiment with them. I am going to do more wacky-rigging with them this spring and summer using circle hooks. I have used pumpkin/green flake exclusively, and it seems to work.

The biggest fish I caught on a Senko last summer was 16 inches, so I know they can catch the bigger fish. Haven't tried em on largemouth yet, but plan on doing that.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

NS- Austin Bachmeier swears by senkos, and did pretty good with white last week on largemouths. I don't really use them, but also plan to start. I think they're definatley best used on pre-spawn bass, but I'm sure they're effective all year long. There's a pretty good deal on them in the new spring master cabela's. It's 19 4" and 21 5" senkos for $19.99 all different colors.


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 28, 2004)

Stickbaits work great for largemouth and smallies! Last year I caught a ton on senkos. But the only thing is that they dont last. After you catch one or two on them they are pretty torn up. Then you can wacky rig them. This year I'm trying the strike king 3x version of the senko. You can probably save alot of money on buying those over the original senkos because they will last a hell of alot longer, but I havent found out if they're just as good as the senko. In my experiance with them color doesnt seem to matter, as long as they have that horizontal fall. I rig mine on a 2/0 gammakatsu EWG.
Like falconer_3 said you would probably save alot of money if you bought the case of senkos at cabelas.

I also tried the assalt salt shaker worm last year and had the same success as the senko.

Good luck!


----------

